# Madison Bouckville Haul - Small Chinese Medicine Bottle



## springhead (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got back from four days of buying and selling and beer drinking fun... Bought this from the lady set up next to us for a dollar. A small 2 1/4" inch Chinese medicine of some sort. I might have to go to the Chinese Porcelain Board for a translation. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## springhead (Aug 20, 2011)

It has an indentation on one side...


----------



## springhead (Aug 20, 2011)

The bottom... picture is not too good...


----------



## David Fertig (Aug 20, 2011)

Ok.  It's a little out of my local collecting area, but I'd double your investment for it!

 Neat bottle.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 21, 2011)

I LUV it, it fits my collection perameters. I am interested if it's available.

 jsinsley38@yahoo.com


----------



## springhead (Aug 21, 2011)

Hoping for a translation. Don't want to bother the porcelain people and Zhongwen is driving me nuts... heh...


----------



## Blackglass (Aug 21, 2011)

I am learning chinese at the moment and I can translate two of the words. They are both on the second picture. The first is "Tian", Which means "Day". The one under that is "Xi", which means "Heart". It could have been some sort of heart medication.


----------



## springhead (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I know the first character is Dai (Great) so I guess we have Great Day Heart...


----------



## coreya (Aug 21, 2011)

Put the pictures on this site, I've had some good luck there with translations.
http://www.chinese-tools.com/forum/list.html?q=19


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 21, 2011)

I also attended and sold.  The place is massive.  Lots of deals to be found but take your time.


----------



## rockbot (Aug 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  springhead
> 
> It has an indentation on one side...


 
 Hi springhead, it is a eye wash bottle. The indentation is for the dropper. I have several and they come in clear,sca,amber and cobalt.


----------

